# Xp screen saver hot key



## Flash_AAA

Is there a hot key in win xp to bring up my screen saver.  Thx


----------



## Praetor

There is a way to do it with your cursor being in one of the corners but i dont remember what it is. What you can do is make a shortcut for it and bind a shortcut combo for it.


----------



## Flash_AAA

I would sure like to learn the cursor in the coner trick.  How do i make a shortcut for it?  I want to be able to turn the screen saver with pass on because im in a dorm now.


----------



## Lorand

Go to the C:\Windows\System32 folder, locate the screensaver, drag it with the right mouse button, drop it on the desktop, click "create shortcut here", right-click on it, select properties and enter a key-combination in the "Shortcut Key" box.


----------



## Praetor

1. Doesnt neccesarily have to be an installed screensaver
2. Cant remember the mouse trick... might just be a laptop dealie?


----------



## Lorand

I read somewhere that you can lock the computer with the following keycombination: Win+L (couldn't test it because I have an ancient keyboard).


----------



## Flash_AAA

Yeah win L works for me but you still have the optoin of shuting down the computer.  When there is a user in the background.


----------



## Lorand

Have you tried the screensaver-shortcut thing?


----------

